# how do you discontinue premium connectivity once you have subscribed.



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

I have had My Y for more than a year and Premium connectivity expired. No big deal I don't drive much (retired) so It was not an issue. Last month we went on a long trip and I thought premium connectivity would be good for live traffic updates so I signed up through my phone app with the intent of disconnecting when I returned. Well I am back and I cannot find out how to end the subscription.

I went into controls/ upgrades where I was supposed to find manage upgrades. But the is no manage upgrades to be found. Anyone lnow where I should be looking. Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

On the Tesla app > Upgrades > Manage >


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks I don't know why I could not find it before. I looked but when I looked again this am there it was.


----------

